# Holy fluffy goat coochie batman!



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Alright, since my other Annie, is she or isn't she, thread kinda got...ummm...transferred  I am starting this one. I don't feel like this is a health issue. She is eating, peeing, pooping, passing gas, chewing cud... doing all her goatie stuff. She does not act like she's in any pain. She IS a lazy goat, however. She's not half as active as her "sister" but she never has been. She will come bouncing like a deer through the yard when I call, won't stay off the mower and the cars, and likes to play head butt with Eliza, so she doesn't just lay around, though. I can feel her ribs, though they aren't prominent by any means. Her belly is round and low. I am attaching pics, one pooch pic, one showing the udder area (Sorry it's dark) how there is no udder but you can see her belly hangs down in front of it, and one of her belly from the (right) side. So, could this be babies on board, just a fat goat, or should I start to worry? Her earliest possible due date passed on Tuesday so I know she's a bit away from kidding if that's it. She's difficult because she NEVER shows she's in heat.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

I just got a pic more underneath (She's up having a snack) that shows just how much belly i am talking about. It's pretty significant.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Her pooch looks pregnant. I personally can't tell from a belly.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

I'd say that she still has a couple months to go.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Thanks guys. Since there was a buck staying with them it could be... well... who knows when. Especially with her never showing she's in heat. It's so frustrating!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with the others.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Here is a new pic of Annie's girlie bits from this evening. It really seems puffier. I thought I would see if I could see if anyone else agreed. Her udder is still doing NOTHING and she could potentially have babies in a couple of weeks. Or never. *sigh*


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

I think she looks bred. But I do not think that she will kid in a couple weeks (more like a couple months). She may be kidding around the time most of my does are due (mid to late January)! :7up: Has she begun developing an udder yet?


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Nope, no udder at all. A couple of weeks is just the soonest possibility... and unlikely. She sure is getting fat!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

I noticed that my does (the four who are due January 11-17) started getting rounder once they hit their 2nd month of pregnancy. Two of them also began developing an udder not even 2.5 months after being bred! Usually my FFs start building an udder 1.5 months from kidding. 

Goats can drive us crazy - hang in there!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Thanks! She is most definitely driving me crazy! She has always had a nice big rumen so I guess it makes sense that if babies were in there everything will get pushed out farther. She's a meat goat (I feel awful every time I say that about my precious baby) so she may develop her udder insanely slow. I hope she does okay with milk though because I am planning to try milking her. Her teats are still small but I have noticed they are getting some bigger. I hope that's a good sign!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

So Anabelle's udder area is doing... something. Try to imagine two pieces of fabric glued together, then pull them apart. You know it would have a loose, empty feeling? That's what her udder area feels like. Plus, her teats are loose and jiggly. Before only the actual teat would move around, now they feel almost... detached. If you rub side to side they just jiggle all over the place. Does this sound like an udder that might be starting to develop?


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Lol, I have no idea, but that description is hilarious. 
I also have Boers. My first fresheners don't get much of an udder till the last 30 days or so. Depending on how great of an udder their mother has. Mine are due between January 26, then February 7th through February 18th. I can just barely feel a fullness to the first timers udder area. If that helps you.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Look at AL boer goats waiting thread. The first red doe is a Boer and is a first freshener. That is what you are looking for in an udder on a Boer a few weeks before kidding.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

When they begin to form a milk pouch, you can feel a slight fullness on a pouch there, something in there, it is very small at first. You can't see it, but can feel it. It will feel flat if no udder is forming yet.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

toth boer goats said:


> When they begin to form a milk pouch, you can feel a slight fullness on a pouch there, something in there, it is very small at first. You can't see it, but can feel it. It will feel flat if no udder is forming yet.


I agree! I drive my Goats nuts on feeling them.
If you have one that is open, especially a FF or short bred feel her first and if there is some growing going on you will be able to tell the difference.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

toth boer goats said:


> When they begin to form a milk pouch, you can feel a slight fullness on a pouch there, something in there, it is very small at first. You can't see it, but can feel it. It will feel flat if no udder is forming yet.


I had a "bred" doe who did this last year never had kids


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

New-goat-mom said:


> So Anabelle's udder area is doing... something. Try to imagine two pieces of fabric glued together, then pull them apart. You know it would have a loose, empty feeling? That's what her udder area feels like. Plus, her teats are loose and jiggly. Before only the actual teat would move around, now they feel almost... detached. If you rub side to side they just jiggle all over the place. Does this sound like an udder that might be starting to develop?


Sounds like what my girls felt like right when they started building udders.


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

Well your guys' descriptions of barely-there udders is giving me hope! I have a doe who should be due in a month with no udder and then yesterday I realized that the skin just behind her teats felt a little... flappy? I thought I might be imagining it or maybe it was always like that (she's not a ff) but fingers crossed this is the beginnings of an udder... for both of us!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Thank you guys! I really fell like this is a very earthy beginning udder! This would be her first babies. 
@Jessica84 I started touching het teats and udder area constantly from the time i got her so she would eventually be calm about being milked (my kids called me a pervert) and this is definitely different. Poor girl, now when i reach for them she squats and spreads her legs apart. Lol

@loggyacreslivestock as I typed that I laughed and thought I can't even imagine how ridiculous I sound. Lol

@cbrossard I will cross my fingers and toes for your girl if you will for mine! We need tho be thinking positive...we DO have babies on the way...:7up:


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

@cbrossard I will cross my fingers and toes for your girl if you will for mine! We need tho be thinking positive...we DO have babies on the way...:7up:[/QUOTE]

Deal!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Annie's girlie bits look awfully fluffy to me. I am having trouble getting it to show just how fluffy in a picture. In person it's like a big,  soft, pillow. Please excuse the fact that she decided to roll around in the dry leaves and they are stuck all in her hair.


----------



## TexasGoatMan (Jul 4, 2015)

Oh how exciting you girls can get when babies or possibly babies are on the way. I can't help but chuckle to my self.  I know it is confusing at time. We have a 1 year and 8 months old doeling (never has kidded or bred ) and I can never tell if or when she comes in heat. I do believe I saw evidence of some activity oozing from her behind 2 weeks ago. (Kind words ) The Billy has been running with the girls the last 2 months. This is Brandi, AKA Miss Teatless. But one good thing about her is it will certainly be easy to tell if she starts developing any kind of udder or teats cause right now she certainly has none of either. I wrote about her earlier in a post, breeding for traits. Anyway New-goat-mom, I certainly hope you get your wish and can see some definite improvement in the development in your goat so you will know for sure if she is bred or not.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

@TexasGoatMan lol my entire family thinks I have lost my mind. Constantly feeling her "udder" (WHAT udder! Lol), taking pics of her backside, driving her insane. I even call my mom in Arkansas constantly describing any "changes" and sending pics...*sigh* I swear, if she really is, I am going to be a blubbering, crying, mess! Lol

Oh, and I have never been able to tell when she's in heat, either. Makes it difficult!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I can just imagine what my neighbors think when I am out there grabbing at udders and bending down closely looking at vulva's to check them, LOL 

It be like, look Frank our neighbor is at it again. 
At what? Got her face in places where we would never go. LOL


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

TexasGoatMan said:


> Oh how exciting you girls can get when babies or possibly babies are on the way. I can't help but chuckle to my self.  I know it is confusing at time. We have a 1 year and 8 months old doeling (never has kidded or bred ) and I can never tell if or when she comes in heat. I do believe I saw evidence of some activity oozing from her behind 2 weeks ago. (Kind words ) The Billy has been running with the girls the last 2 months. This is Brandi, AKA Miss Teatless. But one good thing about her is it will certainly be easy to tell if she starts developing any kind of udder or teats cause right now she certainly has none of either. I wrote about her earlier in a post, breeding for traits. Anyway New-goat-mom, I certainly hope you get your wish and can see some definite improvement in the development in your goat so you will know for sure if she is bred or not.


Lol  I'm done having kids so I'm living threw my Goats lol
I was out there yesterday and my first timers are making udders and I said "oh look at their cute little udders!" My whole family looked at me like I was crazy lol now I'm sure if they just magically made udders and it didn't mean babies were in the way I wouldn't find it so cute but I do lol 
When the does are on the count down the poor girls will be harassed by the kids looking for goo and feeling for ligs lol poor goats are hormonal to start with then their humans turn all goofy!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Goats turn all of us into perverts eventually, @TexasGoatMan

You, too. Just wait...


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

I'll be out checking for udders 2 month after being bred


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

@New-goat-mom I love the subject title! You are so awesome.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Lol yes, we are all just a bunch of perverts. It's bad, since I have this stupid blood clot in my leg and can't do much I am not getting as much time to fluff udder and photograph girlie bits. I was talking to my 7 y/o about the older boys feeding the animals and said hmmmm I wonder if I can get your brothers to take a few pics of their lady parts for me. He rolled his eyes and said I sure hope not! Lol


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

mariarose said:


> @New-goat-mom I love the subject title! You are so awesome.


Lol thank you very much!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

HaHa. :haha:


----------

